# Kazaa for linux?

## ksenos

Γεια και χαρά.

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω έναν kazaa client για linux. Στο portage βρίσκω μόνο gnutella (gtk-gnutella) kαι emule (xmule). Το πρώτο αν καταφέρει και βρει μου τα κατεβάζει (αν συνδεθεί πουθενά) αλλά το δευτερο βρίσκει τα πάντα αλλα εδώ και 6 μήνες δεν έχω κατεβάσει τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

Κώστας

----------

## Deathwing00

To mldonkey sou epitrepei na sindetheis sto network tou kazaa, apla legete fasttrack. Episis iparxoun ki aloi fasttrack clients.

----------

## Slammer

To mldonkey ειναι οτι καλύτερο για p2p. Τα εχεις ολα σε 1

Το μεγαλο του πλεονεκτημα ειναι οτι μπορει να τρεχει στον server/router και με web interface να εξυπηρετουνται οι 'εσωτερικοι' υπολογιστες.

----------

## Deathwing00

Pou eisouna vre Slammer? Xathikes!  :Smile: 

----------

## Slammer

Παντα Εδω....

----------

## simos

 *ksenos wrote:*   

> Γεια και χαρά.
> 
> Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω έναν kazaa client για linux. Στο portage βρίσκω μόνο gnutella (gtk-gnutella) kαι emule (xmule). Το πρώτο αν καταφέρει και βρει μου τα κατεβάζει (αν συνδεθεί πουθενά) αλλά το δευτερο βρίσκει τα πάντα αλλα εδώ και 6 μήνες δεν έχω κατεβάσει τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.
> 
> Κώστας

 

Dokimase kai to "amule" (amule.sourceforge.net).

Istoriko:

Stin arxi ftiajane to "eMule" ws elefthero logismiko gia to eDonkey2000. To eMule einai gia Win32 mono kai einai poly dimofiles, tose dimofiles pou to protimoun anti gia eDonkey2000 (ktl).

Meta kapoioi 8elisan na metaferoun to eMule se Linux kai jekinisane to "lmule" (Linux MULE), me xrisi tou paketou "wxWindows" (twra onomazete wxWidgets, dia8esimo sto http://www.wxWindows.org/). Apo to lmule ypirjan diafora "forks", ta aMule kai xMule poy synexizoun na xrisimopoioun tin bibliothiki wxWindows.

To xMule eixe prosfata problimata (syxna kollimata). To aMule stin teleftaia ekdosi einai sta8ero kai doulevei kala.

----------

## Deathwing00

I alitheia einai oti ton proin programatisti tou xMule ton valane stin filaki logo tou oti aftos eitan 18-19 ki i dikia tou mono 16... amerikanikoi nomoi...

Eftixos, twra to xMule to piran kainourgoi developers kai doulevei mia xara. 

Krima einai oti akoma den iparxei kanena client sto linux pou na xrisimopiei tin KAD network.

----------

